# Best cafe Birmingham



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Heading to Birmingham from London in an hr or so. Would appreciate recs for best coffee in Birmingham preferrably with great food too.

Thanks in advance and looking forward to responses if not too short notice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Faculty.

14 Piccadilly Arcade, Birmingham B2 4HD


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's not far from new street station


----------



## Andy3381 (Sep 15, 2018)

Another one for Faculty here, I was getting my phone fixed and the guy in the shop recommended it.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Faculty it will have to be the next time i go. I saw the responses only after i came back to London. Ended up going to 200 on Colmore Row i think. Looked amazing. Very rustic. Thought the coffee would match. Very disappointing for my taste. Very diluted and milky, even the flatwhite.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I'm sorry I missed this thread. 200 Degs is poor. Waylands Yard about 200 yards away would have been miles better. Faculty is still (just) number one.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Quarter Horse is really good, just a bit far out for the city centre.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I've really gone off QH as mentioned in the other thread. I think once Wayland's Yard came along I'd found the next best alternative to Faculty to avoid me leaving the city centre but having enough space and time to be comfortable.


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

My pick would be Bora Coffee, a nice dog-friendly place, very comfortable.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Faculty.
> 
> 14 Piccadilly Arcade, Birmingham B2 4HD











In there at this very moment


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> View attachment 36783
> 
> 
> In there at this very moment


You'll hate it


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I liked it!


----------



## katelyncommon (Oct 16, 2018)

Quarter Horse is worth the walk!


----------



## Elf (Dec 25, 2018)

Having the worst cappuccino in my life in Costa cafe Birmingham Harborne. It was no table available in Boston tea party, I couldn't be bothered with Turkish music at Damascena, The steam room was too far away for walking at the moment as I didn't take my jacket so I decided to give a chance to Costa, it's gonna be last time to do it. The Steam Room definitely the best in that area cause I live in Harborne Birmingham.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Going to be in Brum in a Hour, what's around on a Sunday ha


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

If you're in Centre of town, York Coffee is just out the back of New Street Station and probably open on a Sunday.

I've not been there for a while but it was reasonable the last time I was in, not the best but better than the usual high street suspects.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks Gerry.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply I'd go Faculty (if it's open on Sundays) over York's


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Faculty would have been my recommendation but I don't think they open on a Sunday.


----------

